# IBD serology 7 test



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just had this new blood test done that my doctor ordered. It was done by the Prometheus labs in San Diego Ca and my doctor told me it had a 97% accuracy for correctly diagnosing ulcerative colitis from other IBD diseases. I was supposed to have ulcerative colitis when I was younger, when I got older and continued having outbreaks they didn't know if it was that or a bacterial infection. Whenever they did the colonoscopy it was during my remission and I was fine. This test is very new, only out since last october.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Rivendell said:


> I just had this new blood test done that my doctor ordered. It was done by the Prometheus labs in San Diego Ca and my doctor told me it had a 97% accuracy for correctly diagnosing ulcerative colitis from other IBD diseases. I was supposed to have ulcerative colitis when I was younger, when I got older and continued having outbreaks they didn't know if it was that or a bacterial infection. Whenever they did the colonoscopy it was during my remission and I was fine. This test is very new, only out since last october.


Actually, it's 7 blood tests in one. A few have been around for years. A few are new, in the last few years and some seem to be fancy versions of older tests. Is it really 92% accurate (from their website paper, it says 92%)? Possibly, but computing numbers like those involves a lot of fancy statistics and assumptions.


----------

